# Jessie in Training



## RJRdaydreamer (Oct 23, 2012)

Jessie is now 7 months old and has a lovely nature, yet still full of energy. Like most cockapoo owners the best way we have found to tire her out is making her think.

Here are some videos of her in action

Indoor Obedience

Outdoor Recall

Outdoor Agility


----------

